# TT 3.2 QUATTRO on Top Gear tonight (Sunday)



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Apparently the wee beauty features on tonights programme.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

cheers for the info mate


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Someone beat you to it!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1071924343


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Someone beat you to it!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1071924343


Oops.....yer right. Thanks for pointing that out. :-[


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Yours was more prominently titled though.

Having 2 reminders posted, i'll still probably forget to watch it!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

7pm guys.

Brace yourselves.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I wonder if it's the one they trashed by hitting a deer or a replacement?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Was talking to someone today who tells me the engines are put together in blighty by that well known lawnmower manufacturer, mugen honda....but no odubt someone posted that before too...

H


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

58 mins to go Â ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's a shame the manual isn't out yet, because Clarkson hates... in his words, 'Flappy' transmissions(for which i agree).

My guess is he is going to slate it and compare the TT to going the same way as the capri did image wise.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

im gonna start a group buy on shoes so we can all give clarkson a damn good shoeing!

estate agents indeed, rich coming from a guy who wears chelsea boots and has a pube hairdo


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Did the Stig use launch control???

Didn't look like it


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Sorry about this - but what did we miss, as were getting ready for xmas eve party (only 3 days to go)

must dash ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

missed it as well, come on, spill the beans :


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

Lots of shoes, pink shirts and amazing growling noises. The car sounded pretty good too.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, Clarkson at his saddest... although he did have some praise for the DSG... witchcraft he called it! On the track, mind you, the V6 did understeer somewhat... which is how i felt when testing it...that softer suspension is not as nice as the 225....


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

It was just the usual JC line on the TT, i.e all style and no substance (yawn).

How can one possibly review a car by driving it up and down a runway is beyond me. The only way to test its capabilities is to do it on the public roads in amongst real traffic.

Every single media reviewer has commented how brilliant the DSG is, but Clarkson barely mentioned it, let alone praise it.

And why no Launch Control on the track test. ???


----------



## Steve_M (May 6, 2002)

He did mention DSG, said it was the only one he'd tried that actually worked ! He didn't slag it off, at least not that I heard.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

yeah we knew he would slate it, and then mentioned about other good coupes that he will be reviewing next week (crossfire, a good coupe???)

But i was just laughing at what JC said you have to admit the guy is funny, and boy did that TT understeer round the track  i was very surprised at how messy it was :-[

oh well i love my TT and atleast im not being a sad twit sucking up to Ford. LOL although i would love that GT


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Did look pretty ragged around the track though, but it made 1min 32 odd.

Did you notice that it beat the Noble M12 

Only a quick flash when they were posting the times on their silly notice board, but it was above the Noble and I don't think that's a bad car is it??

Also, (should be on the flame forum for this I suppose), but I always pay my TV license fee. Call me a boring b**!$*d if you like, but when I watch a motoring programme, I want to see motors!!

Don't mind if they do the 'zoomy round the car' bit with their cameras, don't mind them having a bit of banter with each other, what I do mind is that around half of the air time on the T.T test was that ponce trying on different shirts and ties and trying to shag his neighbour 

Not impressed and want a refund!

Let him stick with his Mercedes SL thingymejig.

I still want a T.T AND a V6 AND with DSG.........and I'm not a poser or a hair dresser.

Rant over :-X


----------



## S-Line (May 6, 2002)

under-steer
under-steer
under-steer

thats the problem with a big lump hung over the front wheels (thats not JC), so glad we saw the light and got the Boxster S ;D.

Shame, TT such a good looking car, but that V6 lump ???

Audi where you watching :-/


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Esprit V8 - 1:32.5
*TT V6 - 1:32.7*
Noble - 1:33.1 (W)
SL AMG 55 - 1:33.2 (W)
Golf R32 - 1:33.3


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

Pity about the track results (and I don't imagine the Stig would be too bothered about Launch Control), but I can't wait for Jeremy to review the Nissan and Crossfire

I went round with a friend of mine to look at both last week. The Crossfire is huge, lardy, slow and american (standard-fit cruise that only works above 35mph???). The Nissan looks OK in a scooby sort of way but was falling to pieces as we touched it.

Be interested to see what they do on the track or if they change their mind about the TT!! Oh, hang on - maybe they'd look better with blue denim and a sports jacket ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I thought JC's poser/clothing change piece was very funny. I guess if we can't laugh at that sort of poke at the TT then we must be a true poser our self.

Good bit of fun journalism - I am just lucky I only have to choose the right clothes before I go out and not what to do with my hair. I aint got any ;D

JC (the other one)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Normstrm what was the time for the M3 round the trak


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Interesting article..and yes I did have a good laugh at it...

I must say that the 3.2 did seem very unhappy in the corners & whilst DSG is a boon such a heavy nose will pose problems...

I would be interested to see a comparison of 225 v 3.2 on the same course...

Tiff's old 225 review was full of praise (after the recall) & for my money since I own a 225 was representative & very very positive.

As for the 3.2, ignoring the benefits of DSG, the car was not performing in a manner that would convince me to drop 30K onto a Dealer's desk...It did look awful on the course (I've watched it many time already).

In conclusion perhaps this is an example of pushing a platform to higher & higher engine sizes & still expecting it to handle smoothly...and in this case the platform gave up the ghost...

On the strength of it...the 3.2 did not demonstrate any positive commendation over the 225 if you're happy with a manaual. In fact I'd say the 225 is still the variant to have...even though sales may say otherwise.

Interested in the 225 v 3.2 comparison...anyone up for it?


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone know if the R32 has the same handling problems since it's basically the same engine and platform?

Could the problems be down to 4WD?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry they only zoomed in on the ones I've posted. If anyone knows please post.



> Normstrm what was the Â time for the M3 round the trak


Norman


----------



## danttse (Sep 7, 2003)

Poser i may be but an estate agent?! I wanna know how many estate agents we have in the club and post the figures to that bastard Clarkson. Also 'SLOW' i honestly dont think the TT is slow wether it be the 150, 180, 225 or 3.2! PRICK full stop.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Did any 3.2 owners see the programme.......and what did they think of JC's comment.


----------



## HansK (Sep 30, 2003)

Jeremy always makes me laugh, and we should be able to take some criticism about our TT. Cornering wasnâ€™t the best I ever saw, but all in all, it wasnâ€™t too bad.

How about that DB9? Isn't that the most beautiful car ever? You shouldn't park your TT next to a DB9, that doesn't do much good for the looks of the TT 

Cheers,
Hans


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

About 5 months ago I thought I might fancy a possible change of car............ I Test drove a Boxter S ???, Z4 3.0 :-/, and after 2 previous TT225 Coupes there was only one decision to take........the correct one ;D
DSG........... not even Clarkson could fool it!!!! ;D
I love the car and couldn't have made a better decision for me .........It's a fantastic car FOR ME and whether he likes it or dislikes it, doesn't bother me, after all I'm the one driving it and I can't get enough of it


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Well said !


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

The V6 was tested on a track in Germany against the 225 (standard) and a manual A3 V6.

It wiped the floor with them.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Soo.. anyone happen to record and capture the review?
Would love to see it!

Thanks 
-Marc


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TBH I don't care what JC thinks or what time was posted - my car will never be near a track. Re the DSG I bet JC would love it if it was in another car.

RE the future cars -

RX-8 - ugly....ugly...ugly.... have had a good look 'round and no...no...no

350Z - Porsche from the front - and again not nice - horrible inside too. One runs around near me.......

Crossfire - "oh....whats that car........ wait.....it looks like a small version of that Chrysler.......ah.......it is...... :-["


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

I always watch Clarkson. There's a kind of morbid fascination. It's a bit like the scene of an accident or a fat bird in a short skirt. You can't help looking even thouigh you don't want to. But I don't take him seriously as a motoring journalist. In years to come he may realise that DSG is the best transmission available.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> Esprit V8 - 1:32.5
> TT V6 - 1:32.7
> Noble - 1:33.1 (W)
> SL AMG 55 - 1:33.2 (W)
> Golf R32 - 1:33.3


As Norman has pointed out, the above figures speak for themselves, making the TT anything but slow. 8)

Ok, so I did see the funny side of the preparation required to drive a TT, but think JC took it a little too far with the estate agent comment! 

Does JC's dislike of Audi have anything to do with the old Stig getting the boot and his contractual arrangements with Audi? :

SBJ


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

I thought it was a pretty positive report IMHO. Estate Agents!!! Oh Pleeeeeeese! I thought they all drove Minis with Fox & Co on the side. ;D

As for the OverSteer, well Ive never experienced that much even at 140MPH around the Coral Reef roundabout in Bracknell. I think the Stig needs a red letter day at Brands Hatch for Christmas. :

Spent 6 hours in the shower this morning though :-X


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

Oh dear!

rael 
(ex-ttc 225 owner, now RX8)


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

> Soo.. anyone happen to record and capture the review?
> Would love to see it!
> 
> Thanks
> -Marc


I recorded it using my DVD recorder so have it on DVD-R (a panasonic DMR-HS2). If anyone can give advise as to how I can rip this to MPEG (or similar) I'll happily post it on the web...


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

> Did any 3.2 owners see the programme.......and what did they think of JC's comment.


The DSG is witchcraft (99% of the time) and the engine (noise and feeling) is awesome.

As for the track handling, I'm not a professional race driver, don't use tracks and doubt I will ever try or need to throw it around a corner like that. For what I put it through it's more than capable.

If I'd wanted go kart handling I'd have bought an exige, but then I wouldn't have;
room for shopping
heated seats
electric anything
BOSE/CD
DSG
ABS
ESP
Launch control
comfort
etc etc etc.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

I missed it...off seeing LOTR....

Please can someone upload it to the web.... :-*


----------



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

Didn't expect too much given JC's known views on the TT. However, I was disturbed by the vast amount of understeer shown on the track. Whilst the comments by many about not being worried because they will never take their 3.2TTs on a track has merit, I would still be concerned that some noticeable understeer would show itself under normal driving conditions. I would agree with earlier comments that perhaps the 3.2 V6 has outgrown the platform it is attached to.
John.

ps Wearing a pink shirt to my company Christmas party on Saturday night has not helped the ribbing I'm being subjected to this morning !

pps I'm an engineer, not an estate agent !!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As an owner (and regular wearer) of at least 8 shirts of different hues of pink and lilac, perhaps I should have bought a new TT V6 instead.... *chuckle*

Saint - each to their own on interiors. I'll agree the Zed is different inside to a TT, but fail to see how it could be described as "horrible" - perhaps you can enlighten me over in "other marques"?


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

I really couldn't believe how badly the 3.2 seemed to handle on their track. I'm sure the 225 doesn't understeer like that. Does the extra weight of the engine / transmission make this much difference?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Had the Stig turned the ESP off?

SBJ


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> I really couldn't believe how badly the 3.2 seemed to handle on their track. I'm sure the 225 doesn't understeer like that. Does the extra weight of the engine / transmission make this much difference?


Don't worry about it. On the German test track it was 4 wheel drift, on 5th Gear the bird chucked it about until it oversteered and last night it understeered. Looked like too much speed taken into the corners too me.... also noticed that it was in manual, one of the advantages with the DSG in 'Sport' is that it can change mid corner without upsetting the car.

With a 4 wheel drive you should not be trying to 'out drive' the car.


----------



## Raife (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm so glad this is being discussed and I really wanted to start a Who wants to bich slap Clarkson thread but I won't as much has been said already. I bought my TTC 225 about a month ago and I love it. I bought it for it's styling and it's practicallity ( I have a three year old daughter). It's fast enough for me and handles well enough for me, it's comfortable and safe. I was a biker and sold my Fireblade a while ago and the TT has filled the void and I can enjoy it with the family whilst looking good. There are few cars that are perfect out of the box hence all of the aftermarket tweaking available. I got up late and don't look much better than Jonny Vegas but still look better than JC.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I have just spent 2 hours getting suitable dressed to write this â€¦â€¦â€¦..yeah right 

In my eyes the TT is no ordinary car and all the members/owners here have their own reasons for choosing the TT in whatever engine guise.

Whatever angle you look at the TT it IS drop dead gorgeous. For me itâ€™s the best combination of styling, performance & practicality.

Kiss my tailpipes JC


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

> Had the Stig turned the ESP off?
> 
> SBJ


It's the new Stig's inadequacies that show the flaws...if it was the old one (the one in the black, that used to drive for Audi, he would have shown how to drive a quattro system correctly...)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I did not see it. Was too busy getting my hair right to go out and I keep tuning in at 8 :-/

I cannot believe anyone is surprised by any of this. JC has made his feelings about the TT well know and nothing was ever going to change that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok just spent 3 hrs doing me hair and am now ready to post 

What gets me is that he has the nerve to call the TT Slow?!?  It may be slow if it is being compared to a supercar but you cannot say the TT is slow in any other test be it 180 225 or V6

A rocket it may not be but the TT slow?? HELL NO!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The car was clearly being overdriven resulting in that amount of understeer. What exactly did he/they expect?

Driving a quattro is different to two wheel drive cars. In addition to this I also found you needed to drive the 3.2 slightly differently to the 1.8T when on track as you can provoke the understeer as seen last night.

Anyone who has done any track driving knows that you need to tuck the nose in and then power through. The car was being driven to the total opposite extreme.Drive it right and it doesn't behave like that.

It's funny how it beat the Noble and R32 etc even driven like that. Put the black Stig in it and it would moved further up the board unless the timed laps are the tidy ones they don't show and they use for footage from other laps to make it more interesting.

I watch Top Gear for entertainment and not as a serious car show so viewed the feature in the same light. The only problem is that to much of the public he is the auto world's oracle.

One thing you can't take away from him is the fact he has opinions that raise debate.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

The first bit of the review was pretty good (admitidly when the car was standing still) when they were describing the look of the car, and I'm sure they said that in the studio at the end of the slot too.

But the bits about the image of the drivers did seem to drag on a bit. Seems to me that JC is angry with the image of the TT rather than the car and even Audi itself. Perhaps he really wants the TT not to have this image and foricng the issue will make people realise, hang on a min the TT drivers I know are not necessaily like that!

Personnaly if I am critisced for being too stylish then so bie it, it is what being a modern man is all about these days, especialy growing up in the club culture type image we have had for the last 10 years or so.

Then again I could also be diismissed as a Gothic rock loving IT geek with too much disposable income...who knows, who cares?

JC did rave about the RS6 and S4, so I guess he does like Audis. Just not necessarily coupes I find.

Glad to own a car which causes so much debate and people still look at it rather than who is driving it after all.

Ciao fa now got to get ready!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Can't see what the fuss is all about, it was a pretty fair review, albeit a bit overdone on the dressing up part. He called it a style icon, raved about the DSG, but basically summarised that it's performance doesn't match its looks. Which is totally, 100% correct.

As for the hot lap, well all Audis understeer (in varying degrees). The Mk I TT was probably the least guilty of the TT iterations, part of the "safety" features introduced in the Mk II was to dial in more understeer. The heavier block in the V6 seems to accentuate this even more. If you don't know your TT understeers (mine did, as did my S3 and as does my RS4), then you've never driven it aggressively, and you are a polisher ;-)

And oh one more thing, someone posted here that the Noble's lap was on a wet track :


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Some further points:-

1. From what he said and how he said, it JC loved the DSG. In fact he seemed to quite like the car ..... just couldn't bring himself to say so directly. There is no way JC would have given the car that amount of air time, and personally, if he hated it.

2. The V6 TT appeared to be a dogged understeerer. This is a bit of a worry as my TTC 225 understeers to begin with but give it some more 'welly' and it moves into oversteer - no way does it behave as per the V6 TT did on that track. Can any V6 TT owners confirm that it is a complete understeerer?

3. It was not slow around the track, proven by its time. However, the Stig appeared to be overcooking it somewhat ............. it would surely have been even quicker if he had adopted a tidier line and more slow in, quick out technique. No self respecting track 'racing driver' would drive a car like that for best time ........... I'm beginning to suspect a TG conspiracy here ???


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I recorded it using my DVD recorder so have it on DVD-R (a panasonic DMR-HS2). If anyone can give advise as to how I can rip this to MPEG (or similar) I'll happily post it on the web...


Sorry for "Unnecessary Quoting" (Unnecessary Quote pendants :) but I'm eargerly waiting to see the Tg report. Can anyone do as above? Â

I suspect a Tg conspiracy too


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

> my TTC 225 understeers to begin with but give it some more 'welly' and it moves into oversteer - no way does it behave as per the V6 TT did on that track.


I'd echo that as that's pretty much what my 225 does...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Can't see what the fuss is all about, it was a pretty fair review, albeit a bit overdone on the dressing up part. He called it a style icon, raved about the DSG, but basically summarised that it's performance doesn't match its looks. Which is totally, 100% correct.
> 
> As for the hot lap, well all Audis understeer (in varying degrees). The Mk I TT was probably the least guilty of the TT iterations, part of the "safety" features introduced in the Mk II was to dial in more understeer. The heavier block in the V6 seems to accentuate this even more. If you don't know your TT understeers (mine did, as did my S3 and as does my RS4), then you've never driven it aggressively, and you are a polisher ;-)
> 
> And oh one more thing, someone posted here that the Noble's lap was on a wet track :


Agree 100%. The TT has never been much of a track car. One can ignore JCs pithy comments if one chooses. One cannot ignore the track film showing a nose heavy understeerer.

The Stig knows how to drive and I beleive that is the best he could get out of it. That it was on par with the R32 is fully representative.

The TT is what it is. Did anyone really expect it to get around like a more focussed drivers machine.

And don't forget road beahaviour is another story.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If its any consolation, he gave the 350z such a mauling that Nissan have effectively gagged him from ever talking about the car again.....

In fairness, he was talking about a JDM car, not the UK spec version - but he didn't have a single nice word to say about it I don't think..... (although some of his comments WERE true - the Jap cars have some very flimsy plastics inside, and the suspension isn't right either, plus they are missing the all important underbody aerodynamics which give it zero-lift)

Still - same as the V6 TT in many respects - all other journalists have given it the thumbs up. Sensationalist journalism at its worst, I reckon......

I love his attitude, I love his forthright views and his delivery - just don't take his car comments personally, and don't look upon them as "reliable"..... Anyway, guys, you'd love it if it slagged off the TT's competitors (even if it weren't true....). This can't have come as a shock. The TT has been on the "Seriously Uncool" section of the wall for as long as I can remember.

BTW does anyone know the RX8, 350z and M3 times around the circuit? I'm thinking they were all pretty much the same as each other (from what I heard....) although i'm not sure they've put a UK spec 350z around the track yet


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

And what does Mr Clarkson drive...

Esprit V8 - 1:32.5 
TT V6 - 1:32.7 
Noble - 1:33.1 (W) 
*SL AMG 55 - 1:33.2 (W) 
*
Golf R32 - 1:33.3

isn't it that merc thingy below the Noble....

Mr Clarkson, I hasten to add that your car apart from being slower (albeit wet, but with the proper Stig)was 4th in the top 10 of most wanted cars amongst the gay community...shut up.... :-*


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/prog28/audi.shtml

Apparently, we have had to prove we are either bankers or estate agents before Audi sell us a TT :

So, what criteria do Mercedes dealers apply before selling you an SL55? Better ask JC


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Does someone have it available for upload....


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

> Does someone have it available for upload....


I do - as posted before - if one of the more techy of you will advise how to get it from DVD-R format to mpg/avi etc.

I will then upload it.


----------



## MadAboutiTT (Dec 11, 2003)

> Poser i may be but an estate agent?! I wanna know how many estate agents we have in the club and post the figures to that bastard Clarkson. Also 'SLOW' i honestly dont think the TT is slow wether it be the 150, 180, 225 or 3.2! PRICK full stop.


Gotta agree with your sentiments on the TT not being slow. The 225 which I have is by no means a slow car. It may not be SUPER FAST, but it is certainly FAST ENOUGH. All style and no substance is totaly unfair. Still the V6 didnt look happy on the course, but who really drives a car around a course all day anyway. As for posing, With any decent coupe or Roadster (Z4, Boxter, RX8, 350Z, SLK, even Honda S200) people are gong to say you are posing.. So that whole piece was just something I took with a pinch of salt.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

i didn't think he gave it a bad review, yes he did go on and on (and on) about hairdressers and picking the right clothes etc but when it came to driving the car didn't he say out of all the cars with paddleshift gears that he thought the audi tt v6 was the only one that actually worked properly?


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

I was a bit surprised at the amount of understeer, but, like others have said, probably not the most apt driving technique.

Nothing I saw last night has dissauded me from ordering a 3.2. If I wanted a track car, I would probably go for an Elise or Integra R.

I want a good looking road car which is good to drive.

I too have TG on my hard drive. If enough people are interested, I could probably edit out the non TT stuff and it might fit on a cd, or failing that a dvd +/-R.

E-mail me, if interested.

[email protected]


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> I recorded it using my DVD recorder so have it on DVD-R (a panasonic DMR-HS2). If anyone can give advise as to how I can rip this to MPEG (or similar) I'll happily post it on the web...


Hi Andy,

Check out this website, they have a few links to software converters that will do DVD to AVI or MPEG:

http://www.dvd-ripper.biz/

Let us know how it works out!
I can host the video if need be..

Thanks! ;D
-Marc


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Did any 3.2 owners see the programme.......and what did they think of JC's comment.


I've had mine since last Thursday and I think the review was pretty fair. You can not expect him to say every car is fantastic.

The whole how you look section was very amuzing, and correct the car is one of the best looking on the road IMHO, so do TT owners only worry about how their cars look?

The DSG is FANTASTIC, but the V6 doesn't quite hug the road as well as my 225 especially around the roundabouts. This maybe because it caught me by surprise as i flicked down a gear and it took off. It is quicker, but my previous car was a TTR, so I should expect that.

I am really enjoying the new car it is sooooooo smooth, that's driving style not looks.

The sound is also great and it stops when you hit the breaks.

I don't really care what journalists say I think the numbers of TT's on the road speaks volumes, it's just unfortunate for owners that it is so popular.

I will be out in mine grinning from ear to ear tomorrow.

;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Does someone have it available for upload....


I do just need to find somewhere to host it, will need 30MB or so. Will post when sorted.

Norman

Update just tried http://www.freewebpage.org/

Current limitations on your free account:

- Maximum file size limit of 900 kb
[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Norm,

You can FTP it to my site, e-mail or IM me when you're ready to do it.

-Marc


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've also moved from a 225 to a V6 and there is no way on earth that my old TT is quicker than my new one. Again, the old one was a TTR, but in terms of getting the power onto the road, that DSG works wonders.

OK, so JC takes the piss out of the TT, but this car is something like 5 years old!! How many of the new cars on last night's show will still be talked about in 5 years time?

JC likes to be a bit sensationalist, and I really enjoy watching him on TV, but I would never use his opinions as the basis of which car to buy. I read a lot of car mags (don't I sound interesting) and none has slagged the V6 off the way JC did. In fact, this week's Autocar gives the V6 a 4 star rating alongside such illustrious company as the M3 CSL etc.

Now that there are three "generations" of TT - the 225 Mk1 (which Car magazine preferred), the 225 Mk2 (which Top Gear magazine preferred) and now the V6 (which most journos claim is the best TT) - it would be great to compare all three on a track, and on the roads. Although I suppose not everyone out there is as much of a TT fan as me... :-[


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Norm,
> 
> You can FTP it to my site, e-mail or IM me when you're ready to do it.
> 
> -Marc


Marc you have an IM

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Back at ya Norman ;D

Let me know when the FTP is done so I can make it available to everyone.

-Marc


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Now that there are three "generations" of TT - the 225 Mk1 (which Car magazine preferred), the 225 Mk2 (which Top Gear magazine preferred) and now the V6 (which most journos claim is the best TT) - it would be great to compare all three on a track, and on the roads. Although I suppose not everyone out there is as much of a TT fan as me... :-[


Its a shame they dont compare basic modded cars also. Many say with a simple chip and nothing else its how the car should have been maybe Clarkson would be happier then :-/


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Esprit V8 - 1:32.5
> *TT V6 - 1:32.7*
> Noble - 1:33.1 (W)
> SL AMG 55 - 1:33.2 (W)
> Golf R32 - 1:33.3


Norm - where is there a list of the Lap times??


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Jeremy took the new Audi TT out for a drive, but first he needed to make sure his suit was pressed and his shirt suitably 'pink'. He was surprised to uncover a flappy paddle gearbox that he likes. This one has a trick that makes it a lot better than the usual paddle shift. It saves .4 of a second each time you change gear, so good news, more time for brushing your hair. Source: Top Gear Website.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Stu, this was from the recording I made of the show it only zoomed in on these times. I will see if I have any others from othe TG recordings, I think I still have the Elise show where JC couldn't get the Elise to over steer Â ;D Had to let Gavin Kershaw show him how it's done.

Celeb laps @ http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/laps.shtml

Norman


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure theres plenty of us here that have gone from TT to something else. I had a 225TTC befor the maserati.

The TT was far far easier than any car I have driven to drive fast on the road and have fun in (I'm sure there are others but I havn't driven them  )

Give me a maserati and a TT on the way to work and I'll get there faster in the TT. Round a track in the dry and I'll have a westfield, round a track in the wet 991 C4 or Audi RS6. Depends what your doing and what your objectives are.

For looks and style get a TT or a maserati !

For looksl, style and day to day general driveablilty get a TT!

Dave


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

> Did any 3.2 owners see the programme.......and what did they think of JC's comment.


Yes, plenty of understeer, but who apart from complete lunatics are going to drive their 3.2's on public roads like that anyway? (apologies to any TTOC members who do)

I know having a bloody great V6 in the front is going to affect the handling, I bought my 3.2 because it is a great looking, great sounding beautifully designed car that will not fall apart or lose too much value in the first few years of ownership - traits I do not think the Mazda or Nissan have. I drove the Nissan 350Z two days ago, and its interior was not unlike an early Micra. Yeuch.

And having a man who wears blazers and sports jackets with jeans lecturing us about style was frankly the last straw. I like JC, but watching him waste half the airtime poncing around with shoes became embarrasingly tedious.

Looking at the amount of TTs sold I think someone will be rubbing dog turds under Mr Clarksons new Fords door handles if he ever receives it


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Stu a few more times 
TopGear Power Lap Times

Radical 1:19
XTR 1:23
Zonda 1:23
MTM BiMoto 1:28
Lambo 1:29
As One 1:29
Esprit V8 1:32.5 
TT V6 1:32.7 
Noble 1:33 (W)
Noble 1:33.1 (W) 
SL AMG 55 1:33.2 (W) 
Golf R32 1:33.3
Lotus Elise 1111s 1:35 (W)
Ferrari 575 1:35 (W)
Aston Vanq 1:36 (W)

Norman


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Looking at the amount of TTs sold I think someone will be rubbing dog turds under Mr Clarksons new Fords door handles if he ever receives it


why bother with his handles? id stick it in his mouth " you talk it, now eat it "


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just dropped off the vid (thanks Norm and Marc ) and have to say, I agree with JC a little bit...

The 3,2 is going up against the 350Z and the RX8 and both perform better around the track... they are cheaper and they both have "some" merit in the styling dept...

The TTs handling NEEDS to be sorted... and maybe mid next year I may trade my 225 for a 3.2... but ONLY if the suspension can be sorted. I dislike the look of the 3.2 from the side. It is far too high for my personal taste.

Apart from that it DID sound absoluttely fantastic ;D ;D ;D and wasn't that much of a slouch around the track! :


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't give a stuff about any other journo's views. The TT is the coupe car to have. End of story.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Have seen the video now. The outcome was entirely predictable - a lot of understeer and a very similar lap time to the Golf R32. I can't see that having the ESP off is going to make a lot of difference to the lap time. How was the R32 was driven - esp on/off, and was the understeer as bad?

Clarkson's getting dressed to go out a drive, *in an Audi TT, * Â was funny though! Fancy having Trinny living next door Â ;D Â 

He did praise the engine note, and gearbox though - although I have to agree, so what if it changes gear 0.2 seconds faster than a manual.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

> I don't give a stuff about any other journo's views. The TT is the coupe car to have. End of story.


And if you have a roadster ??


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

The review was not the great success anticipated although the paddle was a great and the engine had a wonderful noise. But let us at least be realistic. The v6 needs a bit of work and is not a market leader as NuTTs suggested.

This does not make the TT a bad car, its just that nothing much has changed with the car whilst the competition have been caught up and in some cases overtaken. Its been the clear leader for many years but coupe of the year crown it won't win anymore.

rael


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Getting dressed up to drive your car? Pah!

OK, so it is the best looking car on the road, that much he admitted, but I prefer to get out of it looking like I haven't got two ha'pennies to rub together.

Works even better the other way round, people seeing you dressed like a scruff and then are astounded when you plip the button and get into a TT.

I'm actually impressed that the TT beat the R32. By all the accounts of those people that left the TT for R32s, they are quicker, better handling and cheaper.

Seems like they're not then.

What I'd be most interested in is seeing an entire TT shoot out with all the standard models and a few modded ones thrown in for good measure.

Now THAT would be worth watching.

AS for Clakson's review - well, if you can't laugh at yourself first, then you shouldn't laugh at others. I thought it was funny. And when I saw the car understeering on the track, I thought it was going to come last - the fact that it was there or thereabouts with some pretty exotic stuff is encouraging. I think they reckon a wet lap time is the equivalent of plus four seconds. Therefore, the V6 was only 0.6 of a second off the Vanquish's time.

That's alright isn't it?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Just watched the vid as well (thanks Norm and Marc).

I think the only thing that worried me was that understeer - but as other people have pointed out, how often do you drive like that.

As always, the Top Gear features are there for entertainment, so what else would we expect Mr JC to do. I actually thought it was pretty funny as well ;D

Moley


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Just watched the mpg, and well, I must say I was laughing!

If you look at the take from the outside world, and not from the point of view of our impervious forum, you have to admit that there are some very valid points made.

The fact is that although JC does talk toss, he actually makes some quite valid observations.

Yes - it is a style symbol, and will be for some time to come, if not a classic! Why did we all buy it - especially when it first came on the market!

Yes - it could be deemed to be the vehicle of choice for a hairdresser thanks to Audi UK extending their market reach by introducing the 150 Roadster.

Yes - it handled worse than a fish smothered in KY Jelly

Yes - the engine note is soooo sweet, it sends shivers down the spine when you hear it

Yes - the DSG is a revolution, and works!

The problem now exists in that the range has such a disparity in price when you look at the 150 TTR and the 3.2 DSG - as good as 10k!

With that in mind, what would you do? I'd buy the 150 TTR and get a Mini Cooper S with the change and a bit! The ultimate drive in any neighbourhood!

No, it does not have the engine note, but another 1k and you have nearly the performance. You dont get the DSG, but hey, horses for courses! What you do get though is 3.4 litres of engine, 310 Bhp, 8 cylinders, 6 seats, softtop, and chique and panash that anyone would be envious of!

So while JC is not a fan of the TT, he has given it a fair review. Â£30k is a lot for not a lot more of car. Audi have to look at this seriously, and probably are. With so many Coupes/Roadsters hitting the scene, the car needs to be facelifted/offer more vfm as far as performance and handling are concerned in order to make itself king of the market the price thinks it is....

But then again, it's selling!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I think the only thing that worried me was that understeer - but as other people have pointed out, how often do you drive like that.


Ummm ......... quite often actually ! The one thing I like about the TTC 225 is its adjustability - being able to pile into roundabouts (when there's no other traffic to worry about) and adjusting the car to neutrality where it overcomes the initial understeer and enters a four wheel slide and knowing that a bit more throttle will bring the back end round when necessary. From what I can see of the V6 TT it will just drive the nose inexorably wide with the only option being to 'back off' to bring everything back under control.

For those that don't like to enjoy this type of thing its a perfectly acceptable machine. However for those who enjoy 'steering' as much with the throttle as the wheel then its a serious issue!


----------



## MichaelJP (Aug 13, 2003)

Just watched this off my Sky+, but firstly I've got to say you should never take any Top Gear review seriously, especially when JC reviews the car. He writes the review script to entertain people, not to give a fair review of a car - he basically plays it for laughs the whole way.

Personally I don't mind this, and its the reason why a lot of people watch TG who aren't even interested in cars.

But it does mean a lot of the time it can be unfair to the car in question, especially saying the TT was slow, which it isn't by normal standards.

And having watched the Stig, OK, yes the TT is a safe understeerer. But it does not make it go round corners any faster to plough round on max lock with the front outside tyre nearly coming off the rim!

I think Stig was frustrated with the handling balance and as a racing driver, you can't do much about an understeering car apart from drive the correct speed and line. So he was basically just punishing the thing.

But I certainly didn't buy the TT V6 as a track car. I have a Caterham for that. I bought it as a great looking all-year-round 4wd coupe with occasional seats and reasonable practicality.

If you add DSG to that there is basically no competition.

- Michael


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks to those of you that enabled us poor souls that were out a viewing...
Thought JC was his usual self...Pink shirt eh JC....style....Jeans and Jacket...nuff said....

Review was ok, think the guy as predicted did not know how to drive a quattro, understeer is a problem, but trust me, I for one will not be throwing it round a track to see how close I can get to losing it !

Thanks TG, you just re-enforced my choice...(it may be here on Monday..... ;D)


----------



## kelvin (Sep 23, 2003)

What concerns me about the comments I have been reading on this topic is the view that the test drive was done with the ESP switched on. I assumed the squealing tyres and massive understeer were due to the ESP being switched off with much too high cornering speeds. The manual to the car suggests that the ESP compares the required track (from the steering input) to the actual track (measured with accelerometers) and applies braking to the appropriate wheels (presumably together with reduced power output) to correct the track. I would expect this system to give much less understeer and more braking than appeared to be the case. If this was a demonstration of the ESP then it doesnâ€™t appear to work.


----------



## kelvin (Sep 23, 2003)

Out of interest this is what it says on the front page of the Top Gear website *"This week Jeremy drives an Audi with a flappy paddle gearbox and likes it."* ??? ??? ???


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> AS for Clakson's review - well, if you can't laugh at yourself first, then you shouldn't laugh at others. Â I thought it was funny.


Very well put.

Funny how many take it all far too seriously.


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

Does anyone know whether the Stig does a few laps and then they take the best time, or is it just a one off? If it's just a one off I guess there's some variation because of how well he drives on that particular lap. Michael Schumacher doesn't always drive each lap of the same circuit in the same time, does he. Maybe it wouldn't make much difference but then again there's not much difference between many of the times either.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Michael Schumacher doesn't always drive each lap of the same circuit in the same time, does he.


Pretty much, yeah. Discounting the decreasing load of fuel and changing tyre properties as the race progresses, plus the stuff like traffic, I reckon he pretty much DOES drive each lap in roughly the same time...

Its the monotony (!) and exact nature of braking points, turn in points........


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just wached the vid. Looked very much like the V6 was being seriously overdriven (too fast in so loads of understeer). The other vids of TTs on track don't do that unless your punishing the car. Not sure why the stig wanted to make it do that but it could be something to do with Audi and the old Stig :-/.

My 225 definitely does not understeer like that especially if I let off a bit and then plant it when my speed drops a bit (and even more so if the ESP is off). The back wags just like my Pug205 did (lift-off oversteer - nice - it's one way to encorage keeping the power on I suppose  ).

Rhod


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Just watched the 5th Gear V6TT v 350Z 'shoot out' video again and, interestingly, Vicki Bendix Hooverson appears to drive the TT more 'tidily' than the Stig does on TG yet manages to provoke oversteer ???


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Firstly JC became a characature of himself about 10 years ago which is why I stopped watching and reading him. He has become more important than the cars he reviews.

Secondly I'm a Financial Services Sales Director for a large ESTATE AGENCY chain. Does that make me an estate agent? My wife is an estate agent though! :-[ As is my bro! :-[ :-[

Damn perhaps he's right? It's all my fault....sorry guys & gals. :'(


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Just watched the 5th Gear V6TT v 350Z 'shoot out' video again and, interestingly, Vicki Bendix Hooverson appears to drive the TT more 'tidily' than the Stig does on TG yet manages to provoke oversteer Â ???


Got a link to this clip anywhere?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Got a link to this clip anywhere?


Sure have, try this :-

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 8;start=10

or (directly) :-

http://www.uins.co.uk/audi/video/TTvsZ350.mpeg


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

It is quite amazing to watch the two different driving styles. I still think the TT looks and sounds brilliant on both programmes though it does seem odd that on TG the handing is described as 'a shambles' while on 5G she says it behaves really well when thrown from side to side. What do you think she means when she says the TT is penalised by its traction control which can't be completely switched off? Does she mean the haldex?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey [smiley=dude.gif] dudes !

Nothing to add apart from :

1) TTR V6 seems to keep some fairly respectable company in the lap times. :

2) It pleasent to see that the Nice Mr Clarkson feels that he has to dress up to maintain the image of the car rather than looking his usual scruffy self. [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Would appear that the "Milky Bar Stig" was under orders from JC to overdrive.....

Perhaps the Milky Bars were on him after all.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> What I'd be most interested in is seeing an entire TT shoot out with all the standard models and a few modded ones thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Now THAT would be worth watching. Â


Maybe you could put together something for the next edition of AbsoluTTe? im sure there will be plenty of willing volunteers on here to help, and maybe put some video on the TTOC web site.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Interesting idea... there is an on-cost to the club/membership though. Let us have a think about how we might actually do this. Won't be for the next issue though 



> Maybe you could put together something for the next edition of AbsoluTTe? im sure there will be plenty of willing volunteers on here to help, and maybe put some video on the TTOC web site.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Got the Clarkson Best Machines of 2003 DVD for Xmas (not my choice, wifey thought I'd like it)... in the coupe section is crossfire (slated), Z4 (liked handling, slated everything else), Mazda RX8 (loved it), 350z (liked it a lot)... not a TT to be seen Â [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Some people wanted to know what Mr Clarkson thought of the Crossfire;

I can sum it up in one of his quotes: "it looks like a dog doing a poo...and a trout could out corner it"

So he liked it then.

If you thought he was mean about the TT you had to see the Crossfire review


----------

